# QLogic FastLinQ 41112 Dual Por t 10GbE SFP+ Adapter



## angelvg (Jan 2, 2020)

Hi,

Our new storage server come with this network card:

QLogic FastLinQ 41112 Dual Por t 10GbE SFP+ Adapter, PCIe Low Profile

FreeBSD detect this hardware:

`# pciconf -lv`

```
none90@pci0:59:0:0:     class=0x020000 card=0x00021077 chip=0x80701077 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'QLogic Corp.'
    device     = 'FastLinQ QL41000 Series 10/25/40/50GbE Controller'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
none91@pci0:59:0:1:     class=0x020000 card=0x00021077 chip=0x80701077 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'QLogic Corp.'
    device     = 'FastLinQ QL41000 Series 10/25/40/50GbE Controller'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```

`# cat /var/run/dmesg.boot | grep network`

```
pci7: <network, ethernet> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
pci7: <network, ethernet> at device 0.1 (no driver attached)
```

`# freebsd-version`

```
12.1-RELEASE-p1
```









						FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE Hardware Notes
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org
				



Here not view driver...

Any recommendation?

Thank you.


----------



## T-Daemon (Jan 2, 2020)

Have you tried the qlnxe(4) driver?


----------



## angelvg (Jan 3, 2020)

T-Daemon

The qlnxe(4) driver work!

How did you know which driver was correct?

You are the best...

Thank you!


----------



## T-Daemon (Jan 3, 2020)

angelvg said:


> How did you know which driver was correct?


Web search, first hit with https://startpage.com , keywords "_freebsd QLogic FastLinQ 41112_". I wasn't sure if qlnxe(4) is the correct driver, it doesn't mention the FastLinQ model.

I saw in the third hit by startpage.com there is a link to QLogic Driver Download, following brought up a driver search user interface, from there to the FreeBSD driver for the FastlinQ QL41112 model, and the release notes confirmed, it's the correct driver.


----------



## angelvg (Jan 3, 2020)

T-Daemon

Thank you for you help...

Pleas view the final result









						ZFS - Storage Server Huge :-)
					

Design of a huge future storage with FreeBSD and ZFS  This design is to improve it with your help and recommendations... Thanks in advance for your time and help!  I will update this content as design improvements are made...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## tromanshow (Jan 15, 2021)

Hello, i got a custom made Truenas and i need to put a 25BGE card (qlogic Ql41000Series). So i try to put the qlnxe(4) driver. I add the if_qlnxe_load="YES"; line but my cart still dont appear... Any ideas ?
Thank you.


----------



## ralphbsz (Jan 16, 2021)

According to the post above, it has worked once for somebody else. According to the man page of the qlnxe driver it should be supported. On the other hand, on my FreeBSD 12.2 system, there is no qlnxe driver to be seen anywhere (maybe there is no version for 32 bit mode). Also, you seem to be running TrueNAS, not a real FreeBSD, to we have no idea what is really in your kernel version.

Start with the following debugging steps. Tell us what version of FreeBSD you are running, for example the output of "uname -a". If it is not current, upgrade. If it is a TrueNAS specific version, you're SOL, and you need to contact TrueNAS support (no idea how that works). With that out of the way, check that the qlnxe driver was actually loaded, with "kldstat". And then look at the output of "dmesg", to see that the hardware was actually found and identified. If it isn't, use "pciconf -l" to see all the pci hardware; there are other options on pciconf you can use to drill down.


----------

